# Reflex Super Slam draw length adjustment



## zilla24 (Jul 8, 2010)

It appears that I can loosen the flat head screw on the top cam and reposition the inner piece to 30", the bottom cam's flat head screw is directly underneath the limb, I assume this is where a press will be needed?


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sometimes you can have a friend squeeze the string towards the riser enough so you can make the switch.


----------

